# Googleearth works fine...



## nb (Oct 15, 2012)

... but still is marked as broken for version >= 90 and architecture amd64.

I tested: 

1 - current version from current ports (5.2.1.1588_1,3)
2 - from FreeBSD 8.2 Release ports (6.0.1.2032,1)
3 - from FreeBSD 9.0 Release ports (6.0.3.2197,1)

All three versions work fine on the same machine
(Pentium D, Nvidia graphic card) under both *FreeBSD 8.3 i386*
and *FreeBSD 9.1 RC2 amd64*

Maybe combination of nvidia driver, xorg, open GL etc, is sufficient now.

-- 
nb


----------

